# Gaggia Classic Versions/Models



## casta

Hi, My first post here so go easy on me, I daresay this question has been asked before but the search didn't yeild any decent results.

Anyway, as an espresso newby I thought I'd purchase the Gaggia Classic as it seems very highly recommended, but I want to be sure I'm getting the best/correct version. I'm going to be buying used from ebay as I simply cant justify the considerable outlay involved when factoring in an MC2 grinder too but I'm unsure about the model to target.

There seem to be a number of variations:

There's the RI9303/01, which also seems to be called the 14101?? Although there may be a subtle difference I'm not entirely certain. And there seems to be a couple of models of these, one with an printed logo on the front and the other with a Gaggia badge

Then there's the RI8161/40, again I'm not sure what the difference is.

Then there seems to be another machine called the 'Classic Coffee' Gaggia like this.

And then there's this one.

Please help, I'd really like to know which is considered the best, and what makes it the best.


----------



## Glenn

The first link provided (bidding now ended) is a newer machine.

The remaining link is an older machine but absolutely fine to use (if well looked after)


----------



## talktotheduck

It's worth looking at the used section of Amazon. i picked up a gaggia baby with a bashed box for £60.00 less than new. The used one's seem as new and not really seen any posts from anyone else to say they have had a bad experience, in fact most say that if there has been a problem then buying from Amazon was a good thing as the units were replaced or refunded.


----------



## casta

Thanks, I've done a little more research into the currently available models and according to the gaggia.com website there is no apparent difference between the RI9303/01, RI9303/03 & the RI8161/40. Begs the question, why 3 models with the same spec? While the RI9303/47 appears to be for the american market with a lower voltage.

But this still doesn't clear up the differences I'm seeing, there seem to be a lot of variation in the designs, perhaps this is just down to the year they were produced.

So whats this one? Is it a Classic? I have my doubts.

I've also read that the pre-Phillips Classic's are better, does anyone know how I would identify one of these?

Anyway, thanks for the replies. I guess I'm going to have to take the plunge.


----------



## casta

Thanks, I picked up a Gaggia Classic from Amazon warehouse deals today for £103. Appreciate the tip.


----------



## Daily_Grind

casta said:


> Thanks, I've done a little more research into the currently available models and according to the gaggia.com website there is no apparent difference between the RI9303/01, RI9303/03 & the RI8161/40. Begs the question, why 3 models with the same spec? While the RI9303/47 appears to be for the american market with a lower voltage.
> 
> But this still doesn't clear up the differences I'm seeing, there seem to be a lot of variation in the designs, perhaps this is just down to the year they were produced.
> 
> So whats this one? Is it a Classic? I have my doubts.
> 
> I've also read that the pre-Phillips Classic's are better, does anyone know how I would identify one of these?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the replies. I guess I'm going to have to take the plunge.


Since I'm currently looking for a used classic, thought I'd resurrect this thread with more info/questions from my quest so far:

The R19303/01 model has a 1200w boiler & the R18161/40 is 1300w. I wonder if this makes an appreciable difference to start-up time / overall efficiency?

Does anyone know when production was switched from Italy to Romania and at what point was the solenoid changed to a slightly smaller spec? Are these changes identifiable from all or part of the model No. and from what week No./ year if poss?

I've seen at least one with no model No and just called "Classic". Were they all exactly the same spec up to a certain point in time when individual model No.s were introduced? At what point did they become 'Phillips' era machines as they're often referred to in this forum?

I frequently see comments about whether these changes make any real difference (though nothing about boiler wattage), while others say the earlier machines were better built. No doubt the jury remains out on that. What I'm trying to establish with this post is exactly when things changed.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

From my limited understanding production changed to romainia when phillips took over, I would also assume that this is when the solenoid shrunk,

i think the only major differences in classic models has come in the last year, the 2015 model is significantly different internally.

pre and post phillips classics have interchangable parts so you can always fix or replace any parts.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Phillips (Saeco) took over Gaggia in 2009.


----------



## cracker666

Spares availability was a big factor, when we were looking for a machine.

We narrowed the choice between the Sage Barista Express and the Gaggia Classic.

Classic won due to the non manufacturers backup, dg forums, ebay parts etc.

Sage limited backup.

Not seen new spares on the bay.

Ive not seen that many 2015 spares on the bay.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

2015 spares are the same parts as the baby range or so it would seem.


----------



## kadeshuk

My 11/200 Classic is 1425 watts. Yet another difference :>)


----------



## kadeshuk

TomBurtonArt said:


> 2015 spares are the same parts as the baby range or so it would seem.


From memory many of the parts in the 2015 are lifted from the Gaggia Pure, according to the chit chat on Gaggiausers.com .


----------



## Rhys

Daily_Grind said:


> Since I'm currently looking for a used classic, thought I'd resurrect this thread with more info/questions from my quest so far:
> 
> The R19303/01 model has a 1200w boiler & the R18161/40 is 1300w. I wonder if this makes an appreciable difference to start-up time / overall efficiency?
> 
> Does anyone know when production was switched from Italy to Romania and at what point was the solenoid changed to a slightly smaller spec? Are these changes identifiable from all or part of the model No. and from what week No./ year if poss?
> 
> I've seen at least one with no model No and just called "Classic". Were they all exactly the same spec up to a certain point in time when individual model No.s were introduced? At what point did they become 'Phillips' era machines as they're often referred to in this forum?
> 
> I frequently see comments about whether these changes make any real difference (though nothing about boiler wattage), while others say the earlier machines were better built. No doubt the jury remains out on that. What I'm trying to establish with this post is exactly when things changed.
> 
> View attachment 11736
> View attachment 11737
> View attachment 11738





kadeshuk said:


> My 11/200 Classic is 1425 watts. Yet another difference :>)


Like mine..










There's a difference in graphics on the front as well. The logo on mine is printed..








Whereas others have badges and I think some don't even say 'Classic'.

It would be nice to see a progression of machines with their dates and different specs (wattages etc) and pre/post Philips maybe? Just to see how they've changed over the years and what models people prefer.


----------



## Rhys

Might be an idea to do a history of the 'Classic' with design changes and dates so you can tell at a glance what 'vintage' a machine is along with any internal differences i.e. wattage etc.

I've just googled some pics, don't if they're in the right order but I'm sure someone will be able to help put something together..

Anyway, here they are (please fill in the info if you can.)








Doesn't say 'Classic' and has arrow and dot on front.








Classic Gaggia printed logo








Classic Gaggia badge








Classic Gaggia badge and printed arrow/dot








Gaggia Classic badge (Classic comes after Gaggia)








Gaggia Classic centralised badge.

..it's a start.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Yeh would be interesting to have a list of all the different models


----------



## Prusev71

Hi guys, here is the link from Romanian site espressoman.ro where you can see the difference between the gaggia classic and gaggia classic 2015 http://www.espressoman.ro/espressor-gaggia-classic-2015-review/. There is a clip there when you can see also the live comparison between shots and capucinos.


----------



## Borgeklungerbo

Prusev71 said:


> Hi guys, here is the link from Romanian site espressoman.ro where you can see the difference between the gaggia classic and gaggia classic 2015 http://www.espressoman.ro/espressor-gaggia-classic-2015-review/. There is a clip there when you can see also the live comparison between shots and capucinos.


This is quite great if you use chrome translate plug-in.


----------



## LondonDynaslow

There are lots of these threads so I'm not sure where to put mine but it says 1425W and made in Italy in June 2006.. I should know that anyway because had it since then


----------



## L&R

One of the first produced 91 or so , I am not sure about the production year, still working and in great condition.


----------



## jdncl

Bit of a bump to this thread... I'm trying to figure out which model of the gaggia classic I have so I can order a modified racilio steam wand, and the code doesn't seem to line up with anything else I've seen. I'm assuming it is a pre-2015 model by virtue of the 25/2009 part of the sticker but I'm not sure!

Pic attached for info - any help would be much appreciated.

Jude


----------



## L&R

Last Classics from series RI8161 probably made in Italy all parts for RI8161 are compatible throughout the years.

BR


----------



## ashcroc

jdncl said:


> Bit of a bump to this thread... I'm trying to figure out which model of the gaggia classic I have so I can order a modified racilio steam wand, and the code doesn't seem to line up with anything else I've seen. I'm assuming it is a pre-2015 model by virtue of the 25/2009 part of the sticker but I'm not sure! Pic attached for info - any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Jude
> 
> <img alt="42472476_coffeeserialnumber.thumb.jpg.d3d9aebeb4263695d069a533a9036acc.jpg" data-fileid="34262" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/42472476_coffeeserialnumber.thumb.jpg.d3d9aebeb4263695d069a533a9036acc.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


The modified Silvia v1/2 steam arm with the Gaggia nut will be a straight swap (all the pre2015 models share the same connection) & the unmodified ones are just a case of swapping the nut over from your old wand. The v3 onwards kit from Ferrari Espresso is more in-depth to fit (some drilling required) but gives you a better wand with a ball joint.


----------



## jdncl

ashcroc said:


> The modified Silvia v1/2 steam arm with the Gaggia nut will be a straight swap (all the pre2015 models share the same connection) & the unmodified ones are just a case of swapping the nut over from your old wand. The v3 onwards kit from Ferrari Espresso is more in-depth to fit (some drilling required) but gives you a better wand with a ball joint.


 thanks - confirms my suspicions. ?


----------



## kokkolis

So, in the end what do we think about performance differences between 1425w, 1300w and 1200w? I personally find it disappointing to see the gradual descend towards cheaper/lower spec from 1425w to 1200w...unless if whoever has had the 1425w and either the 1300w or the 1200w noticed no significant difference in thermal stability, steam performance and temperature control...


----------



## L&R

kokkolis said:


> So, in the end what do we think about performance differences between 1425w, 1300w and 1200w? I personally find it disappointing to see the gradual descend towards cheaper/lower spec from 1425w to 1200w...unless if whoever has had the 1425w and either the 1300w or the 1200w noticed no significant difference in thermal stability, steam performance and temperature control...


 There is not *significant difference* among them, the only thing that matters for me is smaller solenoid on 2010+ units, but this doesn't effect coffee in the cup.


----------



## ratty

L&R said:


> There is not *significant difference* among them, the only thing that matters for me is smaller solenoid on 2010+ units, but this doesn't effect coffee in the cup.


 I'm ' a new' owner of a 2013 Classic although it will be sold eventually (No room, even if I decided I wanted to keep it!)

Would it be a good idea to fit the bigger solenoid? as it happens I have one in 'as new' condition.

For further interest of this thread, I'll add the label photo;


----------



## kokkolis

OK, many thanks and much appreciated.

In other words, I should I stick to my well-maintained 2014 model (1200w) and not worry too much about replacing it with the Made in Italy 1425w? and if I wanted to go for some upgrades (e.g. PID), is it a good "performance investment" onto this model or should I really invest the cost and time onto the 1425w one? Also if I may ask, what difference does the size of solenoid valve make? Is it question of safety or something else? Thank you !!



L&R said:


> There is not *significant difference* among them, the only thing that matters for me is smaller solenoid on 2010+ units, but this doesn't effect coffee in the cup.


 So, in the end what do we think about performance differences between 1425w, 1300w and 1200w? I personally find it disappointing to see the gradual descend towards cheaper/lower spec from 1425w to 1200w...unless if whoever has had the 1425w and either the 1300w or the 1200w noticed no significant difference in thermal stability, steam performance and temperature control...


----------



## kokkolis

OK, many thanks and much appreciated.

In other words, I should I stick to my well-maintained 2014 model (1200w) and not worry too much about replacing it with the Made in Italy 1425w? and if I wanted to go for some upgrades (e.g. PID), is it a good "performance investment" onto this model or should I really invest the cost and time onto the 1425w one? Also if I may ask, what difference does the size of solenoid valve make? Is it question of safety or something else? Thank you !!


----------



## kokkolis

ratty said:


> I'm ' a new' owner of a 2013 Classic although it will be sold eventually (No room, even if I decided I wanted to keep it!)
> 
> Would it be a good idea to fit the bigger solenoid? as it happens I have one in 'as new' condition.
> 
> For further interest of this thread, I'll add the label photo;
> 
> View attachment 41094


 That's like my machine...I would also have the same question....now is this model a good candidate for a PID upgrade or really best to get a 1425w machine and invest in the 1425w instead?..


----------



## ratty

kokkolis said:


> OK, many thanks and much appreciated.
> 
> In other words, I should I stick to my well-maintained 2014 model (1200w) and not worry too much about replacing it with the Made in Italy 1425w? and if I wanted to go for some upgrades (e.g. PID), is it a good "performance investment" onto this model or should I really invest the cost and time onto the 1425w one? Also if I may ask, what difference does the size of solenoid valve make? Is it question of safety or something else? Thank you !!


 The smaller solenoid valve tends to stop working sooner and easier due to scale build up. I believe the holes for the passage of water are a smaller diameter and are easier blocked by limescale than the larger solenoid.

I cannot really answer your other questions, but I surmise that there would be very little difference apart from the initial warming up time where the 1425W would be quicker but not enough to warrant changing the machine. As for the PID, it holds either wattage machines at certain temperatures to what it's been set at. So therefore it would make no difference which model the PID was on.

I don't know if for instance after using it to make coffee, it would take longer for the 1250W machine to return the temperature to the PID setting? Also whether it takes longer to reach the steam temperature setting?

Someone better qualified on electrical theory could give you a definitive answer, if there's anyone around at the moment?


----------



## kokkolis

In fact, my Gaggia (same model as yours) has indeed suffered once from block solenoid valve and I've had to send it away. I think the service people replaced the solenoid valve altogether (you see when I am home I use the machine nearly every day but when on work assignment it may stay unused for 2-3 months...and as we have very hard water this has caused me so many problems).


----------



## L&R

ratty said:


> I'm ' a new' owner of a 2013 Classic although it will be sold eventually (No room, even if I decided I wanted to keep it!)
> 
> Would it be a good idea to fit the bigger solenoid? as it happens I have one in 'as new' condition.
> 
> For further interest of this thread, I'll add the label photo;
> 
> View attachment 41094


 Yes bigger solenoid is a good upgrade, but if only you have it in hand.


----------



## Esteban

Hi there,

Sorry for reviving and old thread. I'm in the midst of purchasing a Gaggia myself. Trying to figure out the year.

Im conflicted because it says Brevetti Gaggia in the label (which makes me think old model) but it is 1200w which makes me think newer ????

Looks like a nice pre 2009 but can't be sure. Seller doesn't know


----------

